# Songs, they say so much.



## Slow Hand (Oct 4, 2015)

Sometimes it's just best, to let it go.....:frown2:


Let it go/James Bay

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GsPq9mzFNGY




> From walking home and talking loads
> To seeing shows in evening clothes with you
> From nervous touch and getting drunk
> To staying up and waking up with you
> ...


----------

